# Stay away from summit over the gaper break



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm stuck working in boat right now, HOLY CRAP are there a shitton of citiots up there right now. Same stupid crap up there.

Idiots on crutches all over the place!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Was unlucky enough to be at MaryJ/WP last couple days. 

FULL ON SHITSHOW. F these f'ing gapers


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank God for E chair. Was standing at the base of peak 8 when these 2 20 somethings walk by. One says to the other"Holy gaperville batman". 

Oh no go ahead park on the side walk to check your map I don't mind. We'll just walk in the street! sj


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

There has been way too much carnage out there lately. Since the new year there have been deaths at Whistler, Breck, and wolf creek. I think they were all on a blue, groomed run, with a helmet, typically make teens. So please be carerfull out there and when there is mountain staff slowing people down it is for a good reason, so bear with them for this week.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Did you folks really expect anything but a madhouse over the Christmas / New Year Holiday?


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh I had expectations. Expectations of mocking tourist on the net this week.  Actually had a lot of good turns last week. sj


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Nah I never would have expected a madhouse in Colorado over Christmas, I thought I was gonna have knee deep blue-black groomers to myself all day and ride the chairlift with single moms.

Doesn't mean I'm gonna stop callin it for what it is.


----------



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

a tool is a tool


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

This is why I went from being a park monkey/inbounds rider to backcountry rider/sledneck!

This is the first year in 20 that I haven't had a season pass & I don't miss it at all.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

on the up side working in a medical clinic at the base of a popular hill allows hearing first hand their side of the story. the kid that was shot into the air was a classic. the mom said he was shot up at least 30 feet. i still can't quite visualize that one. and then there was a kid that had a very elaborate story of how he went up the chair for his first time on a board, skated around a bit and then downloaded and walked to the clinic claiming he broke his ankle. in the initial assessment i had to bite my tongue to stop from laughing at him; how can you brake an ankle without strapping in your foot? in the end we gave him a kleenex and sent him on his way.


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

*loveland basin via loveland, colorado*

got to share this one. couple guys come in the plume saloon, they get beers, say they drove to loveland, CO looking for loveland basin. drove to the city, then to the basin. don't think they skied. the ate lunch, drank, left the bartender $1.50. funny part was they were from boulder.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2005)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> This is why I went from being a park monkey/inbounds rider to backcountry rider/sledneck!


+1


----------

